# Odd occurrence



## Xue Sheng (May 2, 2011)

This has happened to me about half a dozen times in the past 3 weeks

I post to a thread and then read it and see I want to add something or correct something and then I try and edit and I get 



> vBulletin Message
> You do not have permission to perform this action. Please refresh the page and login before trying again.


 

I either have to log off MT and clear the cookies or I have to try and create another post and when I do that I have to log into MT again. However if I do not clear the cookies of my PC and try and edit my previous post I get the same thing all over again



> vBulletin Message
> You do not have permission to perform this action. Please refresh the page and login before trying again.


 
OK now I tried to add this with this title and I got 



> You specified a tag that was too short. A tag must be at least 3 characters


 
OK I am now going to log off clear cookies and try to post again

EDIT

That worked

Are there issues with MT and Win7 and/or IE9


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 2, 2011)

Most likely. I'll try and fast track the upgrade.  I keep putting it off because to be honest, it scares me.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 2, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Most likely. I'll try and fast track the upgrade. I keep putting it off because to be honest, it scares me.


 
Win7 with IE9 should scare you


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 2, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Most likely. I'll try and fast track the upgrade.  I keep putting it off because to be honest, it scares me.


Well if it scares you, its scaring the hell out of me.
Sean


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 2, 2011)

The database is over 2 gigs in size, and this is a massive upgrade, prone to time outs, etc.   It's going to take a few hours, possibly a weekend to do the full migration and conversion and all that.  There's no risk to MT other than a little down time, but it's going to be stressful and time consuming and very very annoying to me.  It's also going to beat the snot outta the server for a bit which always concerns me.   Tests have been fine, they've beefed up the upgrade script significantly, and I've had no issues with the last few updates for KT & FMAT so it seems stable.  So, no worries really.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 2, 2011)

Sure that's what they all say and then







And then


----------

